

Stop Worrying About Nuclear Power, You Idiots - bakbak
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2011/03/14/14venturebeat-stop-worrying-about-nuclear-power-you-idiots-58213.html?ref=technology

======
anigbrowl
Calling people idiots for expressing their concerns about an emergent disaster
is a sure way to alienate them for a long time. Lecturing people about a
complex problem using second-hand information about a situation which is
changing by the hour also severely undermines any credibility one might have.
Waiting for the situation to stabilize and evaluating the lessons afterwards
seems a much better response than shrill, ignorant insults. All I have learned
from this article is that the author labors under the delusion that people can
be bullied into agreement - an immature response to say the least.

I consider myself pro-nuclear, by the way, and am also unhappy with the
sensationalist media coverage.

